# Anubias/JavaFern 60p



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

crystal clear water! nice and clean!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Absolutely Beautiful !!!


----------



## hazenight (Apr 12, 2013)

nice


----------



## battmanh (Feb 15, 2014)

That is so beautiful! So clean and simple


----------



## ians_tank (Jun 9, 2015)

love this scape. as everyone else said, i love the simplicity of it and how you only planted on the driftwood. good work!


----------



## RynoParsons (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks cool just trim the roots


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

On this scape, I like the dangling roots.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice set up love the long roots.
Btw pygmy cory are shoaling fish and should be in a *group of 6 minimum*, get 3 or more to add to your group, they'll be much happier ^^


----------



## Spit1A (May 27, 2014)

That's such a cool idea! Looks great


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!



AquaAurora said:


> Nice set up love the long roots.
> Btw pygmy cory are shoaling fish and should be in a *group of 6 minimum*, get 3 or more to add to your group, they'll be much happier ^^


Yea, I got them free from someone and planning to get a couple more. I'm pretty overstocked though.


----------



## sma (Jul 21, 2011)

Updated: Added some rocks


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Extremely cool tank! I also like the roots.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Love the anubias tree! Any updates for this tank? 

Also, I'm curious about your e-series settings and height from subtrate? I'm converting my 60P to a low tech tank and have the same light.


----------



## serenityfate (Jan 29, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Very creative look. Like with the rocks.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

